# A few NL shots



## orionmystery (Dec 27, 2011)

huge crane fly, more than 1" in length.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 27, 2011)

Damn Kurt, the last one is just awesome.  I also love #4.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Man.. I love the bugs you find!

 #3 .. love that guy! The texture on his back is phenomenal! 

Really like #4 and #6 also! Beautiful!!


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 27, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Damn Kurt, the last one is just awesome.  I also love #4.


 


cgipson1 said:


> Man.. I love the bugs you find!
> 
> #3 .. love that guy! The texture on his back is phenomenal!
> 
> Really like #4 and #6 also! Beautiful!!



Thanks for looking and commenting,  Schwettylens, Charlie.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 27, 2011)

Really awesome shots!!! 
Regards


----------



## kyrontf (Dec 27, 2011)

Very cool!  I really like the texture and colours on #6


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 28, 2011)

kyrontf said:


> Very cool!  I really like the texture and colours on #6


 


Frequency said:


> Really awesome shots!!!
> Regards



Thank you, kyrontf, Frequency!


----------



## Norma (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow!  Those are unbelievable! Detail and sharpness...love them! Which lens was that?


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 30, 2011)

Norma said:


> Wow!  Those are unbelievable! Detail and sharpness...love them! Which lens was that?



Thanks Norma. All captured with the sigma 150mm.


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 2, 2012)

great set and very good shots


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 4, 2012)

carlos58 said:


> great set and very good shots



Thanks Carlo.


----------



## Audible_Chocolate (Jan 4, 2012)

What camera/ lens? these are amazing!


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 4, 2012)

Audible_Chocolate said:


> What camera/ lens? these are amazing!



Thanks, all with 40D, sigma 150 either with or without 1.4x teleconverter, tripod..you can check the exif.

Tips on shooting with natural light | Up Close with Nature


----------



## jriepe (Jan 4, 2012)

Kurt, any time I open one of your posts or Carlos's posts I know I'm about to view some amazing shots.  The shots make me want to strive harder and dig deeper.  I especially love the one of the weevil.

Jerry


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 5, 2012)

jriepe said:


> Kurt, any time I open one of your posts or Carlos's posts I know I'm about to view some amazing shots.  The shots make me want to strive harder and dig deeper.  I especially love the one of the weevil.
> 
> Jerry



Thank for the comment, Jerry


----------

